# wheels for a 2000 honda accord ex



## uwgbsenior (Feb 10, 2008)

I am looking for some wheels w/tires for a 2000 Honda Accord Ex. I am willing to pay up to $1000 so hit me up with some wheels you may have some. Preferible if they are chrome, but i am open for other ideas. 
The pic of the car is attached to which i am going to put them on.


----------



## uwgbsenior (Feb 10, 2008)

including shipping to 54302 or how much it will cost me to ship it


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

i put 20's on mine and it looks hella clean


----------



## uwgbsenior (Feb 10, 2008)

got a pic


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

whats ur email address?
or u can check out my myspace


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

,,


----------



## uwgbsenior (Feb 10, 2008)

[email protected]
thats my email


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

i sent u a couple of phone pics..check ur email and let me know what u think..post em up if u want


----------



## uwgbsenior (Feb 10, 2008)

the car looks like my bros, but he has 18 black on chrome....

it looks tight do......


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

hey can u post up the other pic i sent u too?


----------



## uwgbsenior (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

these pics look nice on here.


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

ttt


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

thanx to the pm about the set of 20's but the pics of the white car are mine and it has twentys on it already


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

leave it alone and get a real ride to put rims on!


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

i already have a regal on 13s read the tag. the honda is my daily


----------

